# The Movies



## Jeremy (Dec 4, 2004)

I cant wait untill it comes out!


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 4, 2004)

Is that the game where you are a director or something?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 4, 2004)

You basicaly have full control of making a movie.  You can hire directors, actors, etc.  There are thousands of movie sets.  And it gos threw time, improving the features.  The possibilities are endless.


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 4, 2004)

I found Nintendo's description of it, located here.

"In this simulation game, players try to build and control their own Hollywood motion picture studios. You can create unique movies, choosing everything from the script, cast, crew, lighting, sound and budget to the marketing, the money, and the sequel. Hey, you might even get to toss around words like "montage" and "participation."

This game is in pre-production. We'll have more information as it develops.

Release Date Q4 2004"

I doubt its going to be released by the end of this year.  I haven't heard much about it.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 4, 2004)

IGN Review and screen shots here.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 4, 2004)

Sound like a fun game.


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 4, 2004)

Lol, you could be the new Steven Speldsberg. That is great. I can't wait until it comes out so I can test my directing ability's.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 4, 2004)

I/m pretty sure you can also customize your employees.  So you can make them look like your favorite actor, director, producer, etc.


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 4, 2004)

I could make another Pirates of the Caribbean.  Savvy?    			 :lol:


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm going to make an original.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm going to remake one of the greatest movies of all time. Van Helsing.


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 5, 2004)

I thought that movie had bad acting.  Especially from the vampires.


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 5, 2004)

Na it was actually pretty good. The pope guys acting was pretty bad though, I have to admit.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Yah, the pope was suppose to be like a pope. He was like a none italian talking.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 5, 2004)

Ok, lets saty on topic.  If you want to talk about movies go to the Off Topic forum.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 5, 2004)

When does the game come out?


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm not really sure.  Maybe in March.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 5, 2004)

They haven't released anything in np.


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 6, 2004)

I know that seems kinda odd to me.


----------



## CHOSEN_ONE221 (Dec 6, 2004)

Ohhhhhh! Sounds awesome!


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 6, 2004)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> They haven't released anything in np.


 Yeah, they had one article in the E3 section.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 6, 2004)

I have to check that.


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 8, 2004)

seems wierd to me(very wierd)


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 8, 2004)

Sounds coolo to me.


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 8, 2004)

Yea I am just saying that nintendo hasn't said anything about it.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 8, 2004)

oh, well your right there.


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes I know.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 8, 2004)

They really should.


----------



## Link1704 (Dec 9, 2004)

They really should what? Oh express The Movies. Yes I think so. I have only seen it on websites but nowhere else. Kinda strange if you ask me. But new discussion. What features do you think will be in The Movies.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 9, 2004)

Maybe you could use the microphine in mp6 and yell role and cut to start and stop the filming.


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 9, 2004)

Well I read that it comes with a mic or you can type it.  And you can change your voice to something that suites the character.  They're not sure if they're going to put that in though.  But it would be cool.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Dec 10, 2004)

That would be cool. i'm surprised no one thought of this earlier


----------



## DIDDYKONGDUDE (Dec 24, 2004)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> I cant wait untill it comes out!


 I know, I'm definitely getting it when it comes out!  it looks great!


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 5, 2005)

Sounds interesting, might give it a try.  What's the release date?


----------

